# Fog/driving lights that actually work well?



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

My stock driving lights are pos! When I have them on I barely even notice them. So now I am thinking of replaceing them and I am wondering what any one else has done. I drive in snow 6 months of the year and would like to have them do something useful when the white stuff is flying. 
I have put on over the counter $50 driving lights on our outback that were way more powerful then the stockers. I could try some of those skinny aftermarket fogs, but would have to frabricate the mounting. I am toying with the idea of putting some hid lights there, once again with some fabrication.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Fog/driving lights that actually work well? (Snowhere)*

Well mine doesn't have any fogs at all! For some reason they were removed before I got it, and I only noticed 2 days later








So, if you come up with a solution I would be very interested http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Alternatively, I'll take your old ones off your hands if you don't want them any more


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Fog/driving lights that actually work well? (MikkiJayne)*

I could send them to you once I figure what I am going to do, but it would be a waste of postage, they seriously do nothing. In the 15 cars I have owned over the last 23 years, I have never seen any stock fogs that were worth anything!
I would really like to figure out the hid angle. Having hids down low would make it easier to spot the elk I encounter at times on the road!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Fog/driving lights that actually work well? (Snowhere)*

Could you just put HIDs in them then? I assume they're just H1s?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Fog/driving lights that actually work well? (MikkiJayne)*

I do not know. The key is they are probally not designed for HIDs and would scatter the light. I guess I will take one off and check it out when I have time. 
This past weekend I was busy with fork seals on one of my bikes, and I finally got my fenders swaped out on the rado. Now I have to run a die on the subframe bolts to clean them up and I can bolt it back together. I am trying to get her on the road so I can make it to Dubs Along The Rockies, but we will see. I am also brewing beer tonight so you can see my priorities are a little twisted and scrambled right now!


----------



## sebastianjbauer (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Fog/driving lights that actually work well? (Snowhere)*

Before you get into any fabrication or installation of aftermarket lights, I highly suggest giving the PIAA Ion Crystal Yellow bulbs a try. You can get them from a number of online retailers. The bulbs are H3.
My S6 is the second car I have installed them on, and I absolutely love them. Not only do they really make a difference in inclement weather and fog, but they also look really unique.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Fog/driving lights that actually work well? (sebastianjbauer)*

ive tryed both piaa's yellow and the gtx h3 bulbs in the factory fogs and it helped a little. so i removed the factory fogs altogether and replaced them with piaa 1100x pencil beams. i will try to post pics later. but point is our fact. fogs are useless, and its easy just to replace them entirely and well worth it.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Fog/driving lights that actually work well? (ironmule)*

I was at Dubs Along The Rockies today and talked to some folks from Kerma TDI about lights. They had a replacement fog that was just about drop in with minor modification needed, from Hella. We also talked about a HID version that would be better then my headlights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am sure they may be pricey, but I will check them out. I think it would be worth it as being low to the ground, they will be less likely to be struck by rocks. They are supposed to e-mail me some info, and I will post up what I find out.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Fog/driving lights that actually work well? (Snowhere)*

I went a different route. I got a 35w 4500K HID H3 kit and installed them in the stock projector fogs. What a difference!









My fogs are intense now. Well worth the cost for the kit and easy to install too. The 4500K light is whiter then the stock headlights, you can really see how the H7 low beams have a yellow tinge compared to the 4500K.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Fog/driving lights that actually work well? (Snowhere)*

Stock low beams.








Low beams with HID fogs.








I still need to aim them up a little, but they worked good driving home in the blizzard for 37 miles. High beams were useless, but the fogs cut thru the swirling snow just fine for visibility. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And yes, that is a deer just off the road. There was about a dozen of them on the side saying, 'Do I feel lucky tonight!'










_Modified by Snowhere at 7:23 AM 12-23-2008_


----------



## MikeMcNair. (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Fog/driving lights that actually work well? (Snowhere)*

Glen,
that looks like it made a HUGE difference on the output to the sides of the car. 
Im sure it helps alot in the snow


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Fog/driving lights that actually work well? (MikeMcNair.)*

Now K, I feel like I should get some HID H7 for the low beams. Is there any reason I should not with the stock projector in the lights now? It seems like the cutoff on the fogs does O.K., even tho they were not designed for HID's.
Merry X-mas everyone.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Fog/driving lights that actually work well? (Snowhere)*

get the hid for headlights


----------



## MikeMcNair. (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Fog/driving lights that actually work well? (Snowhere)*

Just do it already... you will love it.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Fog/driving lights that actually work well? (MikeMcNair.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeMcNair.* »_Just do it already... you will love it.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikeMcNair. (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Fog/driving lights that actually work well? (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And do it to the corrado too!


----------

